# Leolulz car dash install - Updated with full install!



## leolulz

Hello there!

I'm here to show yet another car dash install using the beautiful Nexus 7, well it was looking nice before it got in my hands







Oh well!

The car im installing it in is a Saab 9-5 estate from 2005.










I created a little scheme of how everything is connected atm. (It's in swedish but you'll most likely get it).










To get the sound i'm using a HiFimediy Sabre USB-DAC that's connected to my amps in the back. I first tried using the Samsung BHS3000 but the sound quality just went to poor over Bluetooth, also got lots of extra noise.

*Final product:*










*To-do-list*
Solve power related issues
Find more usefull apps
Fix the external usb-jack properly
Stop look at the tablet while driving









*Parts:*

*Speakers/Audio equipment*

SPL Dynamics ICE 800.1 class D monoamp
Spectron SP-M4150 4 channel amp
Kicker DCompS 2x12" bass
DLS Performance 124
Kicker DS650.2

*Total: 1216$*

*Android parts/other equipment*

Nexus 7 16GB
Samsung BHS3000 - Had to skip this due to poor audio quality and lots of noise








Hifimediy Sabre USB DAC
DC Converter Buck Module 12V convert to 5V USB
Add-A-Circuit kabel
5A fuse
USB-cable
USB OTG Y-cable
http://www.3m.com/pr...stener.html"]3M Dual Lock[/url]
Superglue!

*Total: 510$*

*Software related*

Timurs USB-ROM
Spotify
Navigon
TuneIn Radio
Youtube
More to be added...

That ends up with a total of *1726$!!*

But you can end up much cheaper if you aren't changing the whole audio system like i did


----------



## leolulz

*Picture Gallery*​*Nexus 7 permanent installation*


Spoiler



The power supply, gives a steady 3A/5V.










Add-a-fuse is a really smart little thing! Took the fuse from the lighter socket and added the add-a-fuse there, then applied the 30A lighter socket fuse into it and also added a 5A fuse.










Fitting is perfect!










The other end of the wire, connected to the power supply.










The power supply also needs ground! Found one behind where the old stereo was, but darn so tight...










The USB-hub! Here is the USB-DAC and external usb port connected to the tablet.










It looks awful right now... have to fix it soon... but atleast i can upgrade the tablet with new USB-ROM updates and the mighty mods everyone releases here  Also i can connect a usb with music or such.










To secure the tablet in place, i super glued two metal parts in the old stereo slot. I did put extra strong velcro on them to fit the tablet on.










Superglued!!! Took about 15 mins to get stuck.










Also some super duper velcro on the tablet


















And there it is! The velcro is so strong so if i want to remove the tablet i most likely have to blow the whole car up




















*Nexus 7 surgery*


Spoiler



Removed the back cover from the tablet










The 3.5mm jack and power connector is located under the speakers.










Removed the battery! It was also secured with a double-sided adhesive tape.










USB/3.5mm jacks removed, you have to remove the speakers to remove them.










Rerouted the power cable. It was glued(?) on a few locations so wasn't too easy.










Had to make a little little tiny hole on the side of the back cover so i could pull the power cable out! Looks good so far.










Done! And it works


----------



## dave_k

As a Saab owner, and a android freak.....I love this

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## leolulz

Due to extreme temperatures, it gets about 30C here daytime and i got no garage to put the car in except the days im working. So it easy goes over 80C in the car over the weekends. This seems to be a big killer for the battery. Also my trips seem to be abit to short to charge the tablet enough, it charges about 1% every day while driving and looses about 2% over nights, and up top 8-10% over weekends!! Depending on the weather.

So i thought about making a power switch so i can charge the N7 over a night every 3rd month or whatever is needed. At the same time i thought about adding external buttons to the N7 to turn the screen of/change volume. Anyone got any experiences with this?  All help with that will be lovely since i got no clue at all atm...


----------



## nexus-fan

Its really simple to solder out the buttons from N7 but i think the solution for temp is
to separate the battery from N7 and hide it deeper in dash and cool it with heatsink & fan.
( images,	clip on youtube go 6:50 )

In the last days i found that if you turn off the N7 when its hot (63c) you couldnt turn on till its chill.

Ok lets back to buttons:
1) Open N7 case.
2) Disconnect the battery for safety.
3) remove the white label from side buttons (see images in link above),
4) solder momentary buttons, one wire to inside circle, and the second to external,	please do it very carefully.
5) Enjoy your new buttons.

Good luck,

EDIT: replace your DC-DC converter, at least this one.


----------



## leolulz

nexus-fan said:


> Its really simple to solder out the buttons from N7 but i think the solution for temp is
> to separate the battery from N7 and hide it deeper in dash and cool it with heatsink & fan.
> ( images,	clip on youtube go 6:50 )
> 
> In the last days i found that if you turn off the N7 when its hot (63c) you couldnt turn on till its chill.
> 
> Ok lets back to buttons:
> 1) Open N7 case.
> 2) Disconnect the battery for safety.
> 3) remove the white label from side buttons (see images in link above),
> 4) solder momentary buttons, one wire to inside circle, and the second to external,	please do it very carefully.
> 5) Enjoy your new buttons.
> 
> Good luck,
> 
> EDIT: replace your DC-DC converter, at least this one.


Yeah i watched that guys videos. Although in the video called "Wiring completed" he states that it doesn't work like it should







The N7 pretty much does what it feels like when he presses the buttons


----------



## leolulz

My http://www.ebay.com/itm/170996677409?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649 just arrived! It didn't come with a manual so i guess i'll have to search the net of how to configure it and we'll see how it ends by the weekend


----------

